# Dish HD has fallen asleep



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Somebody please wake up Charlie and let him know its not Aug 2007.......
And that its time to add some new hd Channels.....
Usa HD and Sci fi HD...........
Cnn HD
FOx news HD.
More HBO,s in HD...
More Showtime in HD.
More starzs in HD....

Dish is not the HD leader so its time to catch up.........
Hopefully someone that works at dish reads these threads cause i have no intrest in switching to Direct TV.....
I want Dish network to start putting the customer first and WAKe UP.


Krazzy


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Is it a bandwidth issue holding them back?


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

It still says on their website "America's Leader in HD" (cough) BS

Can not wait until my free HSP account with directv kicks in. No more ****ty dish HD for me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SDizzle said:


> Is it a bandwidth issue holding them back?


It's been said that they can add 10 more national HD channels with their existing bandwidth.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

RAD said:


> It's been said that they can add 10 more national HD channels with their existing bandwidth.


Oh, then I guess that settles that, they just hate their subs:lol:


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Wow, it's been almost 10 minutes since the last time this thread started! We need a whole forum dedicated to this so there'll be room on the other forums for anything else.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Maybe we can have a few more threads about the exact same thing. Over and over. And over again. And a few more. Then, perhaps, several more to follow.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I sure hope things get better Feb 1st. I sifted through the current HD offerings and I'm ready to drop the HD option and buy HD-DVDs. It isn't rare to go a week without a single HD show I want to watch.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

No Hd no Dish No company I think Charlie is Rip Van Winkle wake when HD snoozes.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Presence said:


> Maybe we can have a few more threads about the exact same thing. Over and over. And over again. And a few more. Then, perhaps, several more to follow.


hey as a customer i am getting fed up with the hd leader crap when they havent done anything about it.........

we had a team go to CES why didnt they mention something to the guys in the dish booth about it..............


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

No offence but this has been going on since Sept with the lack of HD being added.
Like who cares if more local markets are added. Get the National pack right first then add more locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, E* made it's latest notable HD additions in September.
Yes, E*'s company line is not to discuss channels in negotiation - and they didn't.
Yes, this thread won't make a difference.

Enjoy the channels you have!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, James... if this thread won't make a difference, maybe we need to start two or three other threads on the same subject! That will definitely make a difference, right 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That would make three times the difference of this thread. Since this thread is worth zero, what would that make three more threads worth?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool! I'm going to start another thread to make it worth 4 times as much! That'll get the channels added. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

James Long said:


> Enjoy the channels you have!


Or switch to DirecTV and get the channels you _*want*_.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I say what I always say... I don't mind being patient, especially when Dish was ahead for quite a while and only recently has fallen a little behind. For folks that absolutely can't wait, go ahead and switch to DirecTV if it is that essential for you to have the channels tonight. Otherwise, join me on the patience train.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Just give us SPEED in time for Daytona! Pretty please Charlie!!

Edit: With sugar on top!


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

krazy k said:


> Somebody please wake up Charlie and let him know its not Aug 2007.......
> And that its time to add some new hd Channels.....
> Usa HD and Sci fi HD...........
> Cnn HD
> ...


I have those channels in HD on D*. Other than USA and Starz, you aren't missing much. FX, which you don't mention, has a good amount of HD content, as opposed to Scifi, Spike, Nick, VH1, MTV etc., etc., which have neglible, if any, actual HD content.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

heisman said:


> I have those channels in HD on D*. Other than USA and Starz, you aren't missing much. FX, which you don't mention, has a good amount of HD content, as opposed to Scifi, Spike, Nick, VH1, MTV etc., etc., which have neglible, if any, actual HD content.


Scifi has alot of hd content..........
and i dont want to switch to direct...
i like the dish net equipment .... and been a customer since 1997.
i just want them to get it RIGHT......

Again there was a team that went to CES did anyone talk to anyone at the booth? regarding this?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

heisman said:


> I have those channels in HD on D*. Other than USA and Starz, you aren't missing much. FX, which you don't mention, has a good amount of HD content, as opposed to Scifi, Spike, Nick, VH1, MTV etc., etc., which have neglible, if any, actual HD content.


The E* customers just want their provider to step up to the plate, they don't want us to just tell them to switch, they are happy where they are at just like we are happy where we are at. All in all, it makes for good competition between D* and E*.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

arxaw said:


> Or switch to DirecTV and get the channels you _*want*_.


Thanks, we needed the obligatory DirecTV promotion to make this thread complete. :lol:

I have the channels _*I*_ want! 

BTW: A guy from Comcast was on my porch last night letting me know that they would be upgrading the cable in my neighborhood and not to be worried if I saw techs out. I told him not to worry - I don't even have a cable drop to my house. He offered to fix that. I declined.

I have enough cable. Just enough to get from the dish to the TVs!
And I have enough HD to keep the screen from being dark.

I wouldn't mind more though ... USA, Sci-Fi, Speed, CNN ... perhaps even more movie channels.
But I'm not hurting.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Definitely ready for those channels to show up thats for sure, even my local cable provider who has ALWAYS been behind everyone added most of those to their lineup, I'm hoping Dish is just waiting till everything gets redone on the 1st of February, if they STILL dont have anything up with these channels yet, I have no idea whats going on and its obvious that we wont find out, but I'm hoping, even though Scifi doesnt have a ton of HD content, I'm just excited about a little nicer picture overall in upconversion, since Scifi is one of the worst looking channels (next to the CW) on an HDTV

The other Cinemaxs would be a nice addition as well, my local cable company has every Cinemax channel that they offer for the same price as Dish, and I cant figure out why Dish doesnt carry ALL of the Cinemax, or HBO or any of those channels, because on Cinemax their Outermax and Thriller Max channels are great


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

peano said:


> Just give us SPEED in time for Daytona! Pretty please Charlie!!
> 
> Edit: With sugar on top!


...and the Formula One Championship!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think it's time to start a daily thread in the D* area saying I am going to switch unless they get the Voom channels. :lol: Trouble is, I have the Voom channels and am perfectly happy with the HD offerings of Dish so I would only be a troll if I did that.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> BTW: A guy from Comcast was on my porch last night letting me know that they would be upgrading the cable in my neighborhood and not to be worried if I saw techs out. I told him not to worry - I don't even have a cable drop to my house. He offered to fix that. I declined.


DSL?
I am limited to 1.5Mbps downstream on my DSL (AT&T) because i'm ~11.5K feet from the CO
Currently getting 10Mbps with Charter cable.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm currently paying half of what Comcast charges. Sure, they have more speed ... but I can only use so much bandwidth. DSL is fast enough for me ...

Just like DishHD ... I've found a way to be satisfied with what I have! 

(BTW: I had Comcast before DSL was available in my neighborhood. It went down more in the six months I had it than my DSL has in the following three years.)


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Is there master list of HD channels out there that broadcast in America regardless of who shows them and who doesn't? I'd be interested in looking through them.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is a good start

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dvse-HD.htm


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

wow..we really needed yet ANOTHER thread on this subject..give it a ****ing rest already..it will happen when it happens


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

I will give up all my Voom channels for FSNBA-HD.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

elbodude said:


> I will give up all my Voom channels for FSNBA-HD.


Will you give VOOM plus TBSHD plus Food Network HD for FOXHD??


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Will you give VOOM plus TBSHD plus Food Network HD for FOXHD??


NEVER!!!! I've learned a lot from Food Network. But, what they need to do is get the HD channel synced up with the SD channel.

BBQ in HD...mmmmm, makes me want to lick my screen.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't wait until they finally add USA-HD and SciFi-HD, so everyone can start *****ing about not having some other channels.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> (BTW: I had Comcast before DSL was available in my neighborhood. It went down more in the six months I had it than my DSL has in the following three years.)


ouch
I've been gettting pretty much 100% uptime on my line monitor for the past 5 months


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

emathis said:


> I can't wait until they finally add USA-HD and SciFi-HD, so everyone can start *****ing about not having some other channels.


Speed HD is a bit more important, especially with Spring and Summer coming. Honestly, what does USA have to offer anyomre? Nothin'. Sci-Fi-HD only has BSG, otherwise I could care less if the channel was "dead air" until BSG comes on.

It seems like you don't mind paying more than our competitors and getting less.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> Speed HD is a bit more important, especially with Spring and Summer coming. Honestly, what does USA have to offer anyomre? Nothin'. Sci-Fi-HD only has BSG, otherwise I could care less if the channel was "dead air" until BSG comes on.
> 
> It seems like you don't mind paying more than our competitors and getting less.


Sci-Fi-HD is a bit more important, especially with Spring and Summer coming. Honestly, what does Speed HD have to offer anyomre? Nothin'.
So we can say the same thing you know.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

The only thing Sci-Fi has going for it, as I mentioned earlier, is BSG. What does Speed have? Loads of automotive programming. That's a bit more than 1 weekly show that is about to come to a conclusion.

And why on earth is wrasselin' on Sci-Fi anyway? Well, it sort of fits, they got the "fiction" part right.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Why would anyone want to watch a bunch of cars drive around in a circle for more than an hour?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

davethestalker said:


> The only thing Sci-Fi has going for it, as I mentioned earlier, is BSG. What does Speed have? Loads of automotive programming. That's a bit more than 1 weekly show that is about to come to a conclusion.
> 
> And why on earth is wrasselin' on Sci-Fi anyway? Well, it sort of fits, they got the "fiction" part right.


There are some other HD shows on Sci-Fi as well. "Stargate: Atlantis" is a popular show.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Why would anyone want to watch a bunch of cars drive around in a circle for more than an hour?


To see the whole race.

I watched Nascar nearly every weekend toward the end of last season. Mostly cup races, but saw a little Busch and truck action. Most of the time it's circles ... but there is some drama.

Fortunately most of what I wanted to see was on ABC HD and ESPN HD ... so I didn't _need_ Speed HD. The main reason I was watching was to see something in HD on the weekend ... and make sure my TV wasn't bored displaying upconverts. 

Favorite HD moment: When a wreck took out a partially buried remote HD camera in the grass at trackside. Yeah, an expensive shot but worth every penny!

It is cool how much HD is used. HD in car cameras in 2007 really are neat. MULTIPLE cameras on each car. Even though it is basically cars going around mostly in circles (there are some non-oval courses, but they all loop back) good TV coverage can make it more interesting.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> The only thing Sci-Fi has going for it, as I mentioned earlier, is BSG. What does Speed have? Loads of automotive programming. That's a bit more than 1 weekly show that is about to come to a conclusion.
> 
> And why on earth is wrasselin' on Sci-Fi anyway? Well, it sort of fits, they got the "fiction" part right.


Did you forgot Startrek, Stargate SG-1 / Atlantis, Dr Who, X-Files, Movie and Anime.
That Speed channel boring watch a bunch of cars drive around in a circle for love of god I go ride my dritbike and have some real fun going around in a circle then watch that stuff any day of week and the only thing I have ever watch on Speed is Truck U, Pinks, Two Guys Garage other that I my show are what on SpikeTV like Hosepower, MuscleCar, Trucks and Xtreme4x4.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Why would anyone want to watch a bunch of cars drive around in a circle for more than an hour?


heh, I watch races where the drivers turn right & use the brake pedal hard (5G). Not big into NASCAR, but it has a huge following. 20 million watched the Daytona 500 and worldwide 83 million watched Formula 1's Brazilian Grand Prix. The pre-race shows would yield more viewers than House reruns and Monk. Just my $0.02. Don't get me started on TBS


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I didn't say anything about watching Speed for racing, but I did say "automotive programming". Once we get passed The Duels at Daytona, there won't be much circle track racing on Speed. By time the All Star Shoot Out comes, we will have Speed HD. Oh, there's Sprint car racing, ALMS, DTM, V8 Supercars, AMA Motocross (RED BUD!!!!), Monster truck racing, Championship Off Road Racing (CORR), Moto GP, IMSA Tourning and GT cars, and then there are the regular automotive shows. And then there is Bernie The Dictator's series, formerly known as Formula One. Speed HD better be running by time their wimpy little season gets started. Bernie and his antics makes me want to puke. He (F1) turned his back on the US....screw HIM!!!

HMMMM, I don't see too much NASCAR racing there...DO YOU? The only "insider" detailed coverage Speed provides is for NASCAR. Which makes sense, Speed is now US company owned. Do you want Speed to focus on DTM? NO, we don't live in Germany!!!

I like CTS races, Nationwide and Cup qualifying (I hope they bring the Pony Cars to Nationwide).

Too bad WRC is not on Speed any longer.

It just really bugged the snot out of me when Emathis said


> I can't wait until they finally add USA-HD and SciFi-HD, so everyone can start *****ing about not having some other channels.


Those are not the only 2 channels we want and will get us to stop "*****ing". ALL OF THE CHANNELS our competitor(s) have that we do not have need to be added in order for us to stop *****ing.

Sorry for my elongated rant. I'm just sick of Charlie's lack of consideration for his customer base. Even Polyphany Digital has set up servers for US and European racers in the Japanese version of GT5 Prologue. They realize not just Japanese gamers are playing GT5P.

Charlie needs to step up.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Schizm said:


> heh, I watch races where the drivers turn right & use the brake pedal hard (5G).


I'm with you there. But I still like NASCAR also.



> 20 million watched the Daytona 500 and worldwide 83 million watched Formula 1's Brazilian Grand Prix.


Well....that is a skewed number showing that statistics can make any point you want. But I wont be blinded.

The 20 million number U.S. numbers. Not world wide.

The 83 million number is world wide numbers, not just the US.

20 million out of 300,000,000 (approx population of US) = 6.666% of the US population watched the Daytona 500.

83 million out of 6,500,000,000 (approx global population) = 1.277% of the global population.

-------------

But now for the REAL question...Dish Network (And DirecTV) are US companies. So world-wide numbers mean NOTHING. What was the U.S. audience for the F1 program? I am willing to bet that 60million of the 83 million was in Europe. Another 10 million in Japan and couple of million in Australia and Canada. The rest in the US. F1 is not that popular in the US. Open wheel in general cant get an audience. Look at ABC and their dismal ratings in CART/IRL too! (not that I am comparing CART/IRL with F1, but ask the average Joe and they lump them together)

See ya
Tony


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Conclusion: the most important channel is always the one you don't yet have.

Feels to me like there's been a sea change in the tone around here in the last year. Back when I first got HD the attitude was "gee, we don't have much HD because there's not much out there yet, and I can't wait for more, it's great and going to be even greater!" We were early adopters, I guess, and we knew that we didn't have much but we were so happy to have it.

HD must have reached some critical mass in the last six months because now the attitude is "I am entitled to twice as much HD as I'm getting, and boy, they suck suck suck because I don't have it!"

I suppose we should all be pleased that HD's on the upper climb of mainstream now instead of the more friendly rise of the early adopters, because it's a necessary step on the way. At first, we have very little and we're very happy; then we have more, and we're as unhappy as we'll ever be; and eventually, we have a lot, and we're just middlingly unhappy all the time.

But two years after I got my HD I still look at the picture sometimes and say "wow". You guys can make fun of me for being happy with what I have, and I'll just smile and nod at you. Sure, I want more, especially my HD locals, but there's still room to appreciate how much better things are than they were, and how much better they're going to be than they are. Maybe a smile might not go so amiss.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

unr1 said:


> DSL?
> I am limited to 1.5Mbps downstream on my DSL (AT&T) because i'm ~11.5K feet from the CO
> Currently getting 10Mbps with Charter cable.


But I'll bet you $1 that you are not paying $19.95 for that 10mbs and that 95%+ of the time you are not using even 1.5mbs.

Now if you need speed no matter the cost then by all means cable is better but you sure do pay a premium for a speed that is usually not used aside from when you are downloading something large.

Videos? Well if they take 5 seconds to start (buffer) with 1.5 and they start in 2 seconds with Cable... well I can wait the 3 seconds 

Now some people download like crazy (games only need a steady stream of "small" packets up and downstream so that is not a factor) and if you like to download the library of congress or are amassing a collection of porn for your island getaway then perhaps that extra $$$ is worht it.

Speaking for the Chicago area:

Cable = $55 without TV, $45 with cable TV
DSL = $14.95 for 768, $19.95 for 1500, $24.95 for 3000, $29.95 for 6000

Distance (approximate)

768 = 15000 feet
1500 = 12000 feet
3000 = 10000 feet
6000 = 5000 feet

(numbers vary widely so you can be better or worse depending on your local line quality)

I look at it this way... Do I want to pay 100% of the time for a speed I will only use less than 5% of the time? Some "need" that huge speed. Most people do not even use 384 speed for normal browsing. Sure it's nice to have the extra speed and I want the fastest as well as the next person but I'll be damned if I'm going to pay $55 a month for 6000 when I could get 1500 for $20 or 3000 for $25.

-JB

P.S. 10mbs? Well I'd like to see if that is burst or sustained. Most cable companies advertise "up to" speeds because your speed can be limited to how much your neighbors are using the line and also those high speed are burst transmissions. If you want to download something that takes 30 minutes I question if you will average 10mps for the entire transfer.

P.P.S. Just because your provider "can" transmit at a certain speed does not mean that the internet can keep up with that rate. It matter very little if your cable company, for example, can transmit to you at 10zillion billion if the data from the net (web page you are getting your data from) can only provide it at 1mps - it's the speed of the slowest link that determines your real world speed and not some speedtest.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> Well....that is a skewed number showing that statistics can make any point you want. But I wont be blinded.


Both of those numbers were world wide.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Schizm said:


> Both of those numbers were world wide.


Heres the real numbers

http://www.empiretickets.com/sports/nascar/nextel/daytona_500_tickets.asp

Scroll down to daytona 500 info, theres an interesting number there, i quote,

"Since 1995, U.S. television ratings for the Daytona 500 have been the highest for any auto race of the year, surpassing the traditional leader, the Indianapolis 500."

yes globally, not there, but hwo cares about Globally anyway? i don't, its way more popular here in the US than any other Motorsports, PERIOD,

What was the topic about again?:lol:


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Heres the real numbers
> 
> http://www.empiretickets.com/sports/nascar/nextel/daytona_500_tickets.asp


yep, that's what I posted


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> NEVER!!!! I've learned a lot from Food Network. But, what they need to do is get the HD channel synced up with the SD channel.
> 
> BBQ in HD...mmmmm, makes me want to lick my screen.


Famous Dave's and a Minneapolis pennent. You're making me want to go back to Minneapolis for a visit. Does Famous Dave's have a show on the Food Network? One of his first restaurants (Calhoun Square in Minneapolis) was 4 blocks from where I used to live.
http://www.famousdaves.com/


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Famous Dave's and a Minneapolis pennent. You're making me want to go back to Minneapolis for a visit. Does Famous Dave's have a show on the Food Network? One of his first restaurants (Calhoun Square in Minneapolis) was 4 blocks from where I used to live.
> http://www.famousdaves.com/


Good thing I went out and had a really good dinner tonight, Richard, otherwise the drool would be short-circuiting my laptop!:lol:


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

krazy k said:


> Somebody please wake up Charlie and let him know its not Aug 2007.......
> And that its time to add some new hd Channels.....
> Usa HD and Sci fi HD...........
> Cnn HD
> ...


Tell me about it bro............ they are getting MAD behind in the HD war...... They ain't even got a date for a scheduled satelite launch to lie to us about hehehe I mean what are they plan on doing anyway??? Covertly launching a commercial space station??? Tell us the plan charlie.....


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Charlie: We are the leader in HD. Dish is the only place for VOOM and VOOM is light years ahead of that other HD. Like I said we are he leader in HD and will stay that way.


----------



## tasmith1972 (Jan 27, 2008)

krazy k said:


> Somebody please wake up Charlie and let him know its not Aug 2007.......
> And that its time to add some new hd Channels.....
> Usa HD and Sci fi HD...........
> Cnn HD
> ...


A year ago Dish blew Directv out of the water on HD offerings. I am sure that they will catch up soon.


----------



## jsunb198 (Jan 20, 2008)

When is dishnetwork going to offer Speed channel in hd??


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

By the end of 2008.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> By the end of 2008.


340 days and counting down:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder that DISH promised more HD channels by the end of 2008.
They didn't say which ones.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

That's the whole fun of the 340 days - we don't have a clue which ones we're going to get. And we know we can only get a few before next summer. The anticipation is sooo exciting.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll take any and all bets that Speed HD will be available by the end of 2008


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> I'll take any and all bets that Speed HD will be available by the end of 2008


You're probably safe there, but if the satellite launches don't go as planned something isn't going to get on. Now there's opportunities for bets.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

tasmith1972 said:


> A year ago Dish blew Directv out of the water on HD offerings. I am sure that they will catch up soon.


Oh, I hope so. Switching is such a pain, and they've been great over the years.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Well,
If any of the channels are like TBS, I can wait until there is more HD content on the channels. Was trying to watch Seinfeld, just a few minutes ago, and turned it off as it was so lousy to watch it in HD. MORE HD content Please on any new HD CHANNELS


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I'll jump on the dog pile as well, parents have Comcast,don't have VooM but have more Nationals then we do....and a better PQ...oh well...Once EOC comes up I will reevaluate


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Charlie: We are the leader in HD. Dish is the only place for VOOM and VOOM is light years ahead of that other HD. Like I said we are he leader in HD and will stay that way.


OH NO!! Please tell me he did not really say that!:lol:


----------

